# Michael Schiavello



## Ripcord22A (Jun 27, 2016)

IF any of you watch AXStv formerly HDNet, commentator Michael "The Voice" Schiavello is a Freemason and according to his Wiki:"Schiavello became a Freemason in 2009, joining Balwyn-Deepdene Lodge No. 275 where he was raised to a Master Mason in 2010, before switching to Daylite Lodge No. 44 upon his relocation to the US"

I was reading about a fighter that was killed in a hit and run over the weekend and Schiavello tweeted:"So so so sad to hear of the passing of my Freemason Brother @RyanJimmo ... God's finger touched him and he slept... RIP my Brother. So sad"  That made me do some research and it wasn't hard to find his Wiki.  @Bloke can you confirm that he was raised in Australia?

Also according to his twitter he is the WM of Daylite #44


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, I'm not sure I met him, but have visited his mother lodge in Victoria. He's been featured in member profiles on UGLV material and I've  read he's stiĺl active in the States in that lodge. He's still a MM but strikes me as the sort of bloke who will take the chair.

100% confirmed he was initiated in Australia

(edited to fix typo of "rake the" to "take the chair"...)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 27, 2016)

What do you mean "rake" the chair?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What do you mean "rake" the chair?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Um...should be "take" lol - typo


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2016)

Im still not sure what you mean?


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Im still not sure what you mean?


"Take the Chair" means become WM.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh ok thats what i thought, but inwasnt sure if u meant it derogitorily

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 23, 2016)

He's got a book coming out
http://www.lewismasonic.co.uk/know-thyself.htm


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 23, 2016)

Thats cool.  Ill have to get that one

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 5, 2016)

Greetings Brothers

I was raised in Melbourne, Australia in 2010 in Deepdene-Balwyn Lodge #275 and am now the Worshipful Master of Daylite #44 F&AM in Las Vegas, Nevada. I miss my mother lodge Down Under but am having a wonderful year in the East.

A bit more on my book here, it is due out on September 1 (via Amazon, select shops, etc) 





You can pre-order now direct from the publisher: 
http://www.lewismasonic.co.uk/know-thyself.htm

Thanks and nice to be on here.

Michael Schiavello


----------



## Bloke (Aug 5, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Greetings Brothers
> 
> I was raised in Melbourne, Australia in 2010 in Deepdene-Balwyn Lodge #275 and am now the Worshipful Master of Daylite #44 F&AM in Las Vegas, Nevada. I miss my mother lodge Down Under but am having a wonderful year in the East.
> 
> ...


 You found it  Welcome to the board from Melbourne Australia


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you very much Brother, nice to be here.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 5, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Thank you very much Brother, nice to be here.


It's a great board. CA ritual pretty different from NSW ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Thank you very much Brother, nice to be here.


Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 5, 2016)

Bloke said:


> It's a great board. CA ritual pretty different from NSW ?



My lodge is in Las Vegas, Nevada. We use Nevada ritual, which has many similarities with CA ritual ... but the differences between our ritual and ritual used in UGLV is very very different... I had to learn all over again!


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 5, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Greetings Brothers
> 
> I was raised in Melbourne, Australia in 2010 in Deepdene-Balwyn Lodge #275 and am now the Worshipful Master of Daylite #44 F&AM in Las Vegas, Nevada. I miss my mother lodge Down Under but am having a wonderful year in the East.
> 
> ...


I watched the video.  If I'm understanding correctly, it is a self help book for non-Masons using Masonic teachings?


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 5, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> I watched the video.  If I'm understanding correctly, it is a self help book for non-Masons using Masonic teachings?



It is for Masons and non-Masons alike. Masons will get a very very deep insight into many Masonic symbols, and non-Masons will be able to read how these symbols can be used in daily life to improve life in general.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 5, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> My lodge is in Las Vegas, Nevada. We use Nevada ritual, which has many similarities with CA ritual ... but the differences between our ritual and ritual used in UGLV is very very different... I had to learn all over again!



Different signs and words ?


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 5, 2016)

Words are same. Signs vary a little, especially EA sign. Also in USA we use the due guard before the sign. So a few differences.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 6, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Words are same. Signs vary a little, especially EA sign. Also in USA we use the due guard before the sign. So a few differences.


Thanks.

I'm not sure I've actually seen NSW signs - but have a few QLD Freemasons kicking around - all use due guard. The most different ones I've seen are from Brazil, quite different...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 6, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Words are same. Signs vary a little, especially EA sign. Also in USA we use the due guard before the sign. So a few differences.


In your travels to call fights to you get to "TRAVEL" at all?  Also i told you on twitter (@ssgmadsenj) that next time you come through NM wed love to have you.  Our lodge just got certified by the Masonic restoration foundation as the only Tradional Observance Lodge in Mew Mexico!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 7, 2016)

I do get to travel sometimes, depending on time and what city I am in. I have visited lodges in New Mexico, Canada, Tennessee, would love to visit more if time permits.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> I do get to travel sometimes, depending on time and what city I am in. I have visited lodges in New Mexico, Canada, Tennessee, would love to visit more if time permits.


Micheal, do you think Freemasonry in the States is very different from the way NSW Freemasonry is practised ? And i'm not really talking about the scriot used in the lodge but the general approach and attitude?


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 7, 2016)

The heart of Freemasonry is the same, the messages, the lessons. But the ritual is very different. Even the lodge room in the USA is set out differently, with the altar in the centre. The ritual itself is very different, from the opening to the obligations. Comparing my Nevada ritual to Victorian Australia ritual, the NV ritual is much much more extensive in its apron lecture, degree lectures and its obligations, particularly the MM obligation.

Americans have a little more laid back attitude, not as formal as Australia, which was a shock to me when I first started attending lodge here. IE in most lodges casual dress is fine, in some I have seen men in jeans, sneakers and t-shirts. No formal dress is required. The South is also not as formal as in Australia. No toasts, salutes, auld lang syne, etc... and the Junior Warden is in charging of cooking the food.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 7, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> The heart of Freemasonry is the same, the messages, the lessons. But the ritual is very different. Even the lodge room in the USA is set out differently, with the altar in the centre. The ritual itself is very different, from the opening to the obligations. Comparing my Nevada ritual to Victorian Australia ritual, the NV ritual is much much more extensive in its apron lecture, degree lectures and its obligations, particularly the MM obligation.
> 
> Americans have a little more laid back attitude, not as formal as Australia, which was a shock to me when I first started attending lodge here. IE in most lodges casual dress is fine, in some I have seen men in jeans, sneakers and t-shirts. No formal dress is required. The South is also not as formal as in Australia. No toasts, salutes, auld lang syne, etc... and the Junior Warden is in charging of cooking the food.



Do you miss the formal south or is something informal better ? I'm a DC and am always careful to make sure formalities dont kill conversation in  the South, i hate it when the formalities become so frequent the become interruptions which detract rather than adding value...


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 7, 2016)

I miss aspects of the formal south, such as the toasts, but I do agree that sometimes those toasts got in the way and stilted some great conversation.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 7, 2016)

Voice you should get the champ to join here too

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> I miss aspects of the formal south, such as the toasts, but I do agree that sometimes those toasts got in the way and stilted some great conversation.


A mate (and our current WM) visited Britain last year and visited and English Lodge in England - he said there were all sorts of (drinking) rituals in the South which were a lot of fun.... hope you get beer in Nevada and it's not a dry state !


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 8, 2016)

By formal south are you refering to the station in the lodge or that Australia is more formal?  And drinking rituals in the south?  Again are u refering to the station in the lodge?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> By formal south are you refering to the station in the lodge or that Australia is more formal?  And drinking rituals in the south?  Again are u refering to the station in the lodge?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


The South is what you would call the Festive Board JD.... where we have dinner. Dry (no alcohol) lodges here are rare, determind by the members, but all lodges will have dinner following a meeting. We also have toasts, a  typical full list would be;

To the Queen and the Craft ( sometimes God save the Queen is sung)
To the candidate  (first degree only, but sometimes we do them for other degrees)
Response from the candidate
To Visitors (when the lodge song is sung)
Absent brethren ( which may also be followed by singing "Absent Brethren" ode 

Tyler's toast
At Installations we will also toast the new WM and also have a toast to the MWGM


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh ok.  And thats done after every meeting?
At my lodge here we have dinner before the meeting and its very informal.  What you are describing we call a table lodge and at those alcohol is allowed...at least in New Mexico

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Oh ok.  And thats done after every meeting?
> At my lodge here we have dinner before the meeting and its very informal.  What you are describing we call a table lodge and at those alcohol is allowed...at least in New Mexico



A Table Lodge is tiled so it doesn't happen after a meeting.  It IS the meeting.

In TO lodges a festive board after a meeting tends to be called an Agape - Three syllable word from ancient Greek.

When the meal is before the meeting and there is a lady's program during the meeting it tends to be called a Stated Meeting Dinner.  Not practiced in all states nor by all lodges in states that do it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 9, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> A Table Lodge is tiled so it doesn't happen after a meeting.  It IS the meeting.
> 
> In TO lodges a festive board after a meeting tends to be called an Agape - Three syllable word from ancient Greek.
> 
> When the meal is before the meeting and there is a lady's program during the meeting it tends to be called a Stated Meeting Dinner.  Not practiced in all states nor by all lodges in states that do it.


The two table lodges ive been two have not been tiled.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Aug 10, 2016)

Greetings & welcome to the board, from New Jersey.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Aug 10, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> A Table Lodge is tiled so it doesn't happen after a meeting.  It IS the meeting.
> 
> In TO lodges a festive board after a meeting tends to be called an Agape - Three syllable word from ancient Greek.
> 
> When the meal is before the meeting and there is a lady's program during the meeting it tends to be called a Stated Meeting Dinner.  Not practiced in all states nor by all lodges in states that do it.


Love


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 15, 2016)

Table Lodges are a LOT of fun, I really enjoy them. They are tyled but conducted in the South and done with a particular Table Lodge ritual. Seven toasts are given by various officers and the alcohol (usually red wine) in the glasses is drunk in a certain way. It is very cool, I always enjoy them and just had my first as Worshipful Master a couple of months ago.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The two table lodges ive been two have not been tiled.



Then they haven't really been table lodges. If you carry out a true table lodge where you have masonic ritual performed you have to tile it in some way. 
A lot of places you'll see the seven toasts carried out and people call it a table lodge, though that isn't really the case.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 15, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> Table Lodges are a LOT of fun, I really enjoy them. They are tyled but conducted in the South and done with a particular Table Lodge ritual. Seven toasts are given by various officers and the alcohol (usually red wine) in the glasses is drunk in a certain way. It is very cool, I always enjoy them and just had my first as Worshipful Master a couple of months ago.



Did you see one in NSWs ? Sounds like you didn't. They're not common in Victoria, took me 12 years as a bro before I saw my first. Scotch seemed to be out preferred firing fuel


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 16, 2016)

I never saw a Table Lodge in Australia, I have only seen them here in America and only conducted my own Table Lodge as Master a couple of months ago. A lot of fun and they always get good numbers!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 16, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> I never saw a Table Lodge in Australia, I have only seen them here in America and only conducted my own Table Lodge as Master a couple of months ago. A lot of fun and they always get good numbers!



Victorian Naval and Military Lodge put us onto it..


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

Update - sad to advise Deepdene Balwyn is going to hand it's warrant back. Do you still get their summons Bro Michael ? We've got Aldo in our lodge, it's his mother lodge..


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 20, 2016)

This makes me very sad. WBro Bob Ashe told me this may happen. Yes I still get the summons. Please say hi to Bro Aldo from me. So sad for my mother lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

Michael Schiavello said:


> This makes me very sad. WBro Bob Ashe told me this may happen. Yes I still get the summons. Please say hi to Bro Aldo from me. So sad for my mother lodge.


Shall do. I know other guys there, I think Choco (and Indian Bro and that's a contraction of his name) was a member too.. became WM at some point I think...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2016)

When a lodge is no longer viable on its own and must turn its charter/warrent does it merge with another lodge?  That is how it works in both my jurisdictions?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> When a lodge is no longer viable on its own and must turn its charter/warrent does it merge with another lodge?  That is how it works in both my jurisdictions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Depends. A merger is generally that - two (or more) lodges get together, maybe one hands in its warrant, maybe they all do and get a new one using the lowest number in the group merging. Maybe they keep a name, merge them or get a new one.

A straight warrants going in, the closing lodge will normally pay the first years dues at another lodge. Often a lodge will join another on mass ( its often called merging but its really absorption). Maybe the members of the closing lodge just go their own way... some will already be in other lodges. At one point i was financial in two Craft lodges and an honourary member in another two- i would have been absorbed elsewhere... i've been directly involved in 3 warrants going in, two were the lodges i was honourary in: one had just run its course and only initiated one guy in 30 years, the other was just exhausted, the third was ripped apart from within... i'm a big fan of preserving warrànts, but some should die...


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> When a lodge is no longer viable on its own and must turn its charter/warrent does it merge with another lodge?  That is how it works in both my jurisdictions?



A lodge has to vote to consolidate.  If the members can't agree or if the lodge can't manage a quorum for the issue to come to vote then the charter is lost.

My mother lodge absorbed a bunch of lodges in trouble.  Both lodges have to vote.  On the absorbing side I don't remember a single no vote.  Sure, we're happy to take on a bunch of Brothers.  Plug a hole in the line, add a nice social event to our annual calendar, you name it.

My first Illinois lodge couldn't afford the maintenance bill so we had to sell our building and become a tenant lodge.  Once we knew we were in trouble we started the work to consolidate with another lodge in our district.  It had to be voted on twice in two years before it was approved.  Having been through consolidations on both sides it was far easier to welcome a bunch of new friends and Brothers that it was to be on the absorbed side.

Think of what would have happened if the group who showed up to vote no also showed up the second time to vote no - Several officers would have demited to other lodges.  The no-vote Brothers mostly had not shown up for any other meeting in years so it was not like they would fill up the line.  The next Stated meeting would have failed to achieve quorum.  Fail to achieve quorum several meetings in a row and say goodbye to your charter.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Oct 29, 2016)

Phoenixmasonry Live's next interview will be Michael Schiavello. Look for its broadcast on November 5th.

Frederic L. Milliken
Executive Director Phoenixmasonry Museum & Library


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2016)

Squire Bentley said:


> Phoenixmasonry Live's next interview will be Michael Schiavello. Look for its broadcast on November 5th.
> 
> Frederic L. Milliken
> Executive Director Phoenixmasonry Museum & Library


Cool! Am looking forward to it.


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Oct 30, 2016)

Squire Bentley said:


> Phoenixmasonry Live's next interview will be Michael Schiavello. Look for its broadcast on November 5th.
> 
> Frederic L. Milliken
> Executive Director Phoenixmasonry Museum & Library



I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you Frederci and Elena from PHOENIX FREEMASONRY for their wonderful and in depth 1 hour interview with me. An awesome experience and the feedback has been overwhelming. It starts as a "THIS IS YOUR LIFE" and branches into some very deep and eye opening discussion on all things Freemasonry, in particular symbolism, conspiracy theorists, the true purpose of Freemasonry and more. Plus chat about my new book. ENJOY!


----------

